# Laura Francese on the Cover of the new Arrow Trade Magazine



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

I saw that :thumb:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Probably the most awesomest person in the world right there!!


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Got mine yesterday! Nice pics.


----------



## wh984 (Dec 18, 2009)

where can you sign up to get a copy?


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*What an awesome lady!! *


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

wh984 said:


> where can you sign up to get a copy?


http://arrowtrademagazine.com/mail.php

The rules for subscribing are in the link.

-Steve


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

Too bad it's Pro's only.


----------

